# I'm really gld about this forum



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

My name is Ahmed 22 years old living in Dubai & I have been checking this forum for my daily answers about Dubai for the last 2 years & had the courage to sign up here today - I must say that people here are quick & responsive so thank you ..

But my main question is , is there any way to be friends with members here because I would love too


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No, we're all miserable gits who like to hide behind our keyboards and not actually meet each other in person


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> No, we're all miserable gits who like to hide behind our keyboards and not actually meet each other in person


You ask me , because I spend most of my day watching moviess & playing ma playstation Soooo you may say that I'm already in your club boooy


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Ahmed MM said:


> My name is Ahmed 22 years old living in Dubai & I have been checking this forum for my daily answers about Dubai for the last 2 years & had the courage to sign up here today - I must say that people here are quick & responsive so thank you ..
> 
> But my main question is , is there any way to be friends with members here because I would love too


There was supposed to be a meet up, but as we are all lazy, it's all in the drawing board...


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

strange.annie said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > My name is Ahmed 22 years old living in Dubai & I have been checking this forum for my daily answers about Dubai for the last 2 years & had the courage to sign up here today - I must say that people here are quick & responsive so thank you ..
> ...



& how was I not notified about this meeting;p ?!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Ahmed MM said:


> & how was I not notified about this meeting;p ?!


Lol. I like this guy. Someone direct him to the meetup thread. I think he could pull it together.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > & how was I not notified about this meeting;p ?!
> ...


Meetup thread !! , guys guys , for real , how come I not invitedto this secret meetip thread !! C'mooooon xp , you really need me here to flavor this place up


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Ahmed MM said:


> Meetup thread !! , guys guys , for real , how come I not invitedto this secret meetip thread !! C'mooooon xp , you really need me here to flavor this place up


Jeez - another one with an aversion to using the search function.


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe because it was not named meet up? 

To the OP, check the forum shindig or forum drinkers unite at the sandpit


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmm - First page of search results for the term "meetup".

I stand by my statement...


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

So the meetup thread + the shindig I don't know what is the rest is not as I thought, where's the fun guys ?! Isn't there any threads with a funny grouping to r something, C'moooooon ;p


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Ahmed MM said:


> So the meetup thread + the shindig I don't know what is the rest is not as I thought, where's the fun guys ?! Isn't there any threads with a funny grouping to r something, C'moooooon ;p


This site's a global one aimed at passing on sensible and useful information (although occasionally the info given is pure drivel) to Expats around the world - it's not a Comedy Club.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> This site's a global one aimed at passing on sensible and useful information (although occasionally the info given is pure drivel) to Expats around the world - it's not a Comedy Club.


Although some of Ahmed's posts are making it so!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Although some of Ahmed's posts are making it so!


The Sharjah one certainly makes for light reading - the guy's almost saying that being a school teacher who has the occasional tipple is to be equated to members of the oldest profession in the world.

I'm pretty sure that the OP in that thread is not laughing at the responses she's getting.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Stevesolar said:
> 
> 
> > Although some of Ahmed's posts are making it so!
> ...



 , guys guys chill , it's only a forum nothing to be all serious about , it doesn't say in the rules that you can't turn into to a comedy club & if you are so really in love with drinking just go ahead & grap you a beer & bring one too


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> , guys guys chill , it's only a forum nothing to be all serious about , it doesn't say in the rules that you can't turn into to a comedy club & if you are so really in love with drinking just go ahead & grap you a beer & bring one too


No, but the way you're posting, no one here in their right mind is EVER going to want to meet up with you!


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > , guys guys chill , it's only a forum nothing to be all serious about , it doesn't say in the rules that you can't turn into to a comedy club & if you are so really in love with drinking just go ahead & grap you a beer & bring one too
> ...



You mean yourself & not the others ;p


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahmed MM said:


> You mean yourself & not the others ;p


I think it's a foregone conclusion - given the responses you've had.


----------



## Ahmed MM (Nov 25, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Ahmed MM said:
> 
> 
> > You mean yourself & not the others ;p
> ...



Where are you from anyway?! & for how many years did you live here ?! How will do you know about UAE ?!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't feed the Iggles...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Don't feed the Iggles...


You're wrong Queenie, igs doesn't even know where Sharjah is never mind pinpoint a few places about it.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You're wrong Queenie, igs doesn't even know where Sharjah is never mind pinpoint a few places about it.


Didn't you get whatsapp pics of his boring journey from AD to SH?
Surely he can google Sharjah facts just like everybody else?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Didn't you get whatsapp pics of his boring journey from AD to SH?
> Surely he can google Sharjah facts just like everybody else?


You know what I mean.... And he had a driver. In a pick up.... No wonder he left LOL

Having said that, wasn't the most popular choice in my poll was for him to come back as a woman hating troll?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> You know what I mean.... And he had a driver. In a pick up.... No wonder he left LOL
> 
> Having said that, wasn't the most popular choice in my poll was for him to come back as a woman hating troll?


What, what. Are you telling us he left with a one way ticket ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> What, what. Are you telling us he left with a one way ticket ?


Iggles....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I prefer the original...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> I prefer the original...
> 
> Neil Sedaka - One way ticket (to the blues) - 1959 - YouTube


More your era Granny?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> More your era Granny?


Oooh... I wasn't even born then yet. And I was barely born when Eruption's version came out. With your logic my music taste would be pretty ****e if I only were to listen to what came out during "my era". 

BTW, Did you see the recent Gilmour documentary?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Oooh... I wasn't even born then yet. And I was barely born when Eruption's version came out. With your logic my music taste would be pretty ****e if I only were to listen to what came out during "my era".
> 
> BTW, Did you see the recent Gilmour documentary?


How do you know i like them? Curioser and curioser... I didn't, but will today. thanks.


----------

